# COOP tonight!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Tonight, I go see Alice Cooper for the fifth time!   :jol: :jol:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Tonight, I go see Alice Cooper for the fifth time!   :jol: :jol:


You lucky guy you, I have yet to see him in concert and would love to .. does he put on an incredible show?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> You lucky guy you, I have yet to see him in concert and would love to .. does he put on an incredible show?


He's seen him four times before... what do you think? 

Have fun you piece of crap. 

That was friendly ribbing, in case you were wondering.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> He's seen him four times before... what do you think?


lol .. hey, I can't help it if I like to state the obvious every now and then


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

From "Department of Youth", through "Under my Wheels", Alice kicks ass.
Great band. Ryan Roxie, his guitar player, has been with him on the last four tours, and they are TIGHT. His band really is aces.
And, of course, the gullotine. Or how ever you spell that french head cutting thingy.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

He will be here in town Tuesday. I can't make it though


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

back to this ryan roxy raxl mentioned. he was fascinating. i couldnt stop watching him. he was hot and on speed i think


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

lipstikgrl said:


> back to this ryan roxy raxl mentioned.


Try saying that three times fast!


----------

